# Finally closed!!!



## goose25 (May 4, 2016)

Well folks,
The day finally came. I closed on my house last week. I scheduled it to fall on my day off so I didn't have to use as many vacation days. 1942 bungalo/ranch style, dated but good bones. So I'll start from closing day. I want this to keep track of my progress as well. I'll be loading pictures when I get a chance.

Closing day - got to the house, opened all the windows. The carpet in the living room, hallway, and master was hideous. Fairly new but ugly and the previous owner had a dog and cat. So I ripped it out. Pulled all the staples, tack strips and removed transition pieces. After all that prepped for paint the next day. Drank a beer and went back to my parents.

Day 2 - bought paint , and a spray gun (for ceilings). Painting everything that needed to be white, white. Nice part about being down to the sub floor. If i over sprayed  it wasn't the end of the world. Got started on the living room. Luckily my family came or I would still be painting. Got the three rooms with no carpet done in one day.

Day 3 - layed flooring, finished the master (15x20) and the T shaped hallway, girlfriend got off work, painted the bathroom first coat (it was 10 year old boys room blue (hideous). There was a dip in the living room so I leveled that out and called it a night.

Day 4 - finished laying the floor in the living room, once I layed the first row it flew by. Until I got to the vents and forgot to cut them out. Luckily I only went 1 row to far before I remembered. Girlfriend got off work painted the kitchen, bathroom, and laundry room/area ( hallway between kitchen and living room. 

Day 5 - went to the lumber store, bought some odds and ends and 200 ft of qaurter round. Girlfriend gave the kitchen a second coat. I layed the qaurter round in the rooms I put the laminate wood flooring down. Cleaned up the house.

Day 6 - had to be back to work today so we woke up early and started moving furniture in. Bed, dressers, tvs, futon  (couch for now). I got to sleep in my house this night.

Day 7 - Internet, tv people came and hooked everything up. Washed dishes, and did laundry. Nothing real exciting, I did make a pizza in the oven though. First time cooking if you will at the new house.

Day 8 - went couch shopping. Bought a table and some chairs from a resale shop down the road.

It was definitely a fun but stressful weekend. I was actually kind of happy to be back at work because it's alot easier. Like I stated at the top. I'll upload pictures when I get time to scale them an all.
I have tons of more projects I need to do so I'll have more updates as I go.


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

All that on just one beer.


----------



## havasu (May 4, 2016)

A new home purchase is really exciting. It is hard to imagine that tomorrow, I will have been in my house for one year. it seems like I just finished working on it yesterday!

I'm looking forward to the pics of your new house.


----------



## Admin (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations.  Will love to see the photos as you transform it.


----------



## goose25 (May 5, 2016)

Master before and after 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1462485635730.jpg


----------



## goose25 (May 5, 2016)

Hallway before and after 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1462485758292.jpg


----------



## goose25 (May 5, 2016)

The blue bathroom 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1462485809434.jpg


----------



## goose25 (May 5, 2016)

The living room before 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1462485882457.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1462485901340.jpg


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2016)

Looking good...........


----------



## goose25 (May 5, 2016)

Thank you, I'll throw up some more pictures once my girlfriend gets everything decorated. I got kicked off decorating because the only wall decor I own are beer signs and hunting stuff


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2016)

goose25 said:


> I got kicked off decorating because the only wall decor I own are beer signs and hunting stuff



And this is a problem how?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

I agree. But now my office is full of dead animals and fishing gear because my house isn't.


----------



## schlich (May 6, 2016)

i see a remodel in your future with a man cave being on the top of your list


----------



## richardhopkins (May 7, 2016)

Amazing transformation.


----------



## goose25 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, the garage will become my man cave. Next weekends project will be to rip out the wheelchair ramp. That's built off a small deck. And re-sheet the deck portion which is covered now with plywood.


----------



## goose25 (May 19, 2016)

The wheelchair ramp is gone! I replaced 4 post that were rotten.  I replaced all the 2x6s with PT 2x8. Not that it needed it but that's what the lumber yard had in stock. I started demo on Friday and I finished on Tuesday. I need to finish the railings on the stairs. But I'm back on midnights so it will have to wait a week. It's not perfect but it's better than having a wheelchair ramp cut my back yard in half. These are the only pictures I have for now 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1463636458548.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1463636473102.jpg


----------



## goose25 (Jun 29, 2016)

Well a little update, I got the deck done. We finally got out couch after waiting 8 weeks. And our coffee table came in today. The neighborhood is pretty quiet. The neighbors to the west are really friendly. The guy races stock cars so that's pretty cool. He backed his enclosed trailer into my fence, just a little bump. One small broken board no big deal. It feels like a home now actually having furniture.

Couch with a sleeping pup


----------

